

How (!not) to make a 404 page - wiresurfer
http://www.bloomberg.com/2010-12-01/galaxy-leads-casino-operators-higher-after-macau-revenue-surge

======
jameskilton
What? Bloomberg's 404 pages are _awesome_! Also see
[http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404)

Their 500 pages are just as wacky:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/500](http://www.bloomberg.com/500)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/500](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/500)

~~~
mahouse
He said he liked it: "How not not to make a 404 page" ;-)

~~~
wiresurfer
@mahouse, i edited the description in light of the new information. What he
pointed out here was perfectly right (at that time instant)

------
azurelogic
This was posted here 9 days ago =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9013890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9013890).

Consensus is that Bloomberg's 404 and 500 pages are quite awesome.

------
at_
As a vehicle for getting word of their site redesign out its clearly been
pretty effective. I mean I literally learned Bloomberg redesigned their
website from an art blog of all places, and this is the second time its been
on the HN front page now. This is a 'how', not a 'how not'.

~~~
wiresurfer
I totally agree @at_10. Have updated the title to reflect that.

------
tempodox
I can already see Error-Page-As-A-Service as the next big business model.

~~~
amirmc
Status pages as a service already exist.

------
latch
If it hadn't been like this for a while, I honestly would have thought that
bloomberg.com had been hacked and defaced. Consider this recent article about
Radio Shack: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-02-02/inside-
rad...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-02-02/inside-radioshack-s-
slow-motion-collapse)

------
chrisstu
It's probably down to Bloomberg hiring this guy:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/bloomberg-hires-bi-
executive-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/bloomberg-hires-bi-executive-
editor-joe-weisenthal-to-host-new-tv-show-2014-10?IR=T)

The new site is a visual abomination with articles having titles designed as
link-bait, similar in style to Business Insider.

~~~
davelnewton
No it's not because of that hire--the devs at Bberg are just an interesting,
surprisingly eclectic, smart bunch.

The new layout... there were discussions about that after it launched. I was
also opposed.

------
SKULLZ1987
WTF...! It's Awesome! WTF happens to the avatar though? It looks like it's
going to jump but then falls to pieces. I wouldn't say this is the best way to
display a 404 page, however I agree it's nice to see a big corporation making
light of an error.

------
wiresurfer
OP here Didn't know they had a panache for awesomely creepy Error pages. Seems
to fit in with their personality, in which case, the title of the post is my
bad.

Anyways, I came across this while trying to resolve their archive page links,
which seems to be broken, possibly after they changed everything to
businessweek.com Although a small tweak to the url can get you to the article,
a better tweak takes you to this gem of a 404! :)

